# Blitz (warning, spoiler)



## Todd Anderson (Jul 24, 2009)

I recently watched Blitz... very disappointing video quality. Soft and hazy... blacks look like grays... Audio was fantastic. Story, IMO, was meh.




*******spoiler***********

The most disappointing and shocking element to the whole presentation, tho, is a very glaring mistake at the end of the movie... Statham points a glock at the cop killer, pulls the trigger, and then there is second angle of the scene shown and Statham is holding a bright, shiny, silver revolver. In the next shot, he is dumping the glock into a trash bag.

Huh? How in the world did the director screw this one up?

This was such an obvious error that it plunged, for me, an otherwise drab movie into total lame mode.

Anyone else watch this flick?


----------



## Infrasonic (Sep 28, 2010)

I watched it and actually enjoyed it - I missed that screw-up at the end though, good catch! The Continuity Supervisor probably got a tongue lashing!


----------



## Todd Anderson (Jul 24, 2009)

Maybe it had more of an effect on me because I wasn't loving the movie. But, it's such a blatant error... at such a crucial time in the movie... it sent me to the edge!:devil:


----------

